# ROM Vs Kernal, How do I tell what I have installed? (Car Install)



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been fighting with my N7 for literally OVER A YEAR now!

I have 3/4 of a custom fiberglass dash built and now the last piece is to figure out how to get the N7 2012 to operate in a side slider I have built to house it.

I have 2 files on a laptop, I don't know what they are.

#1 timur-usbhost-2013-01-24-jb42

#2 cm-10.1-20130817-USBROM-grouper

I am not sure what to do from here or how to test that the work I have done so far. This is the info I am getting off of the tablet...

#1, I have rooted the tablet
#2 I have TWRP installed, (the one that has touch interface)
#3 I am running 4.2.2
#4 build #JDQ39
#5 Kernel Version, 3.1.10-GBA06546 - Dirty
[email protected] hexa #24

I seem to have the correct software but there is ZERO tech support for this Kernel/ROM. I am very desperate to find someone who can help me with the last few steps of install. I don't know what I have done so far and I don't know what to do next.

My main 2 goals are (I don't care how I get there)

#1 Charge tablet while having an external USB thumb drive attached
#2 Shut off or deep sleep with the ignition power.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

scampo77 said:


> I have been fighting with my N7 for literally OVER A YEAR now!
> 
> I have 3/4 of a custom fiberglass dash built and now the last piece is to figure out how to get the N7 2012 to operate in a side slider I have built to house it.
> 
> ...


You can't charge it and use USB otg. Head over to XDA and more people will see your post. This place is dead.


----------



## scampo77 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the response but I have been posting and reposting there and no one anywhere is even responding.


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

scampo77 said:


> Thanks for the response but I have been posting and reposting there and no one anywhere is even responding.


You need to update your nexus 7 to 5.1 anyways


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

scampo77

Do a factory reset from TWRP and flash/install the "cm-10.1-20130817-USBROM-grouper.zip" file, which is the latest full rom for the *grouper *N7 model. Then activate "Fixed installation" mode in the USB settings.


----------

